# All Japan Show Winners



## Ed Seeley (14 Feb 2010)

Thought some of you might like to see (and maybe even drool over) the winners from the All Japan Show from this year.

This show is the pinnacle of koi in the world and only the very best even get taken to the show.

This page has the Major Winners including the Grand Champion Which is the best in show

The first fish on that page, the Grand Champion Kohaku, was 99cm long!

Kokugyo winners are the best in sizes (Bu are the size categories)

Sakura Prizes are for the best fish that isn't a Kohaku (Red and white), Sanke (Red and white with smaller black spots or patches) or Showa (Red, white and black with roughly equal amounts of all three).  These three types are called Go-sanke and win almost every prize as they are the most widely bred and the most refined and well-bred.  You might notice some of the Sakura winners are in fact kohaku, sanke or showa but are either Doitsu (mirror scaled) or Gin Rin (diamond, or sparkling scaled) which are judged in their own categories outside of Go-Sanke.

Finally, the Best in Variety winners.  These are the best of each type of koi at the show.

Some of my favourite koi pictured are on this last page (along with the top one on the Sakura winners page, a Goshiki-Ochiba).  I love the Goshiki (third picture down), the Gin rin Showa (fourth pic down), Doitsu Showa (11th pic, after the Kumonryu) and the Kin Showa (next to last pic).  Spot a pattern there?   

Let me know what you think!

By tha way I forgot to say all pics were taken by Mark Gardner who was lucky enough to be there and see them all in the flesh.  Thanks Mark for sharing them on your website.


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Feb 2010)

the "Shusui" on the last link is beautiful


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2010)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> the "Shusui" on the last link is beautiful



Yeah, not a bad fish!!     Mine doesn't quite look that good unfortunately!

Glad someone has posted; was beginning to think to one had had a look!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (18 Feb 2010)

There are some stunning fish there! Just need a house, to have a pond, to have some koi!


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Feb 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> There are some stunning fish there! Just need a house, to have a pond, to have some koi!



And then you end up needing at least two ponds anyway Lisa!  (One inside for the little ones to grow on and big one for the grown-ups!)


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (18 Feb 2010)

Lol oh dear, I'll add it to the list. I would really love a japanese style garden, really old and established looking.


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Feb 2010)

I'm looking for a more tropical feel to mine.  Haven't the control to limit myself to the minimalist japanese approach!


----------

